# Signing a signature on a .pdf form



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I have some tax forms that need to be emailed. They are in .pdf format and I need to sign and date them in order to email them back. I could fax them, but we don't want to deal with the quality issues.

I have Acrobat Professional, and the only way of signing I can see is digital, but we need real signatures on them. I have my signature scanned into the computer and I can sign word documents that way, it seems to me that I've done this in the past with a different program, but I have people breathing down my neck and must get this done ASAP.


----------



## Boingo (Apr 1, 2006)

I am not sure if this is what you mean, but here is a way to "stamp" your real signature onto the files.
Making Transparent PDF Signature Stamps


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks Boingo, that may be the ticket. I've printed the page out and will see what I can do.

I've signed one and 'recreated' another .pdf file using my scanner (which will be my backup plan in case all else fails  ). I have one of those scanners by HP that allows dust to get under the glass with no way of cleaning it  --- but, it's a plan at least.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I poured through that link and did some Googling, and I think that program is just over my head for the time being. It's almost Greek to me.....I don't do a lot with software, so I get frustrated with things that aren't obvious REALLY fast 

Scanning them after they are signed will suit my needs for the time being. Maybe when I buy more patience I'll deal with it again


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

By the way, I'm going to move this over to business apps to see if I can get more eyes on it


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Do you have full control over the pdf document or is it protected? You should be able to select your signature from Word (or wherever it currently is) and copy and paste it as an image into the pdf doc. Let me know if you're still interested and I'll play with it a little. Oh, and what kind of file is your sig in now?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hey Wendy 

As far as I can see, the document is wide open, it's from my CPA.

I have my sig in the form of an .rtf as well as a .bmp file.

I can copy and paste it, but it will go over the sig line and make it semi-disappear as I can't figure out a way to get the signature 'transparent' so that it looks like it was actually signed on the document itself.

I've done this in the past, I just can't remember what programs and/or how I did it, the signature pasted seamlessly over the sig line, with the y breaking thru/over the line, but the line was still intact.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Candy!  
Oh yeah ... I didn't think of the y. I know about those! When I get a sec I'll play with it and see if I come up with something, if somebody doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hmmm. Ok. Well. I don't know how helpful this is, but I opened a scanned signature in Microsoft Photo Editor and then went to Tools and chose Set Transparent Color. I copied it from there and pasted into Word and it was, in fact, transparent. I just couldn't get it into the pdf from there, but maybe you'll have more luck. Also, it wouldn't let me save as a jpg or bmp because it said it would lose the transparency, so I had to save it as a gif. Hope something about that is useful. If not ... ummm ... sorry?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, guys, more ideas, more ideas 

I have my problem solved with the scanning to .pdf, but I HATE TO BE DEFEATED


----------



## joed202902 (Mar 7, 2005)

Candy,

You could convert the pdf into a word document with a pdf-word conversion program, paste your digital signature into the word doc and then re-print (save it) as a pdf with a pdf print driver. There is also OCR if you're more adventurous where you can scna a document, convert with OCR and then again use a pdf print driver.

One more way......take the filled out form with a signature and fax it to your computer using a fax program.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Can you just add a horizontal line of the correct thickness to the scanned signature file and then paste that into the PDF file?

One other method I can think of would be to use a drawing program to trace your scanned signature and convert it into a series of filled paths. Then delete the original scanned image, group all of the paths and save the file as a PDF. Hopefully, you should then just be able to copy the paths with nothing between them from one PDF file to another.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

*"IRS is the mother of invention"*

Since pdf files are printable-- have you tried printing out the file-- 
Sign the printout--- 
re-scan the signed paper- creating an image.
Transfer that to your word processor like: OpenOffice or Word
Convert the output back to pdf (OpenOffice has this built-in, but you could add a free program like "pdfCREATOR" to convert the output from Word back into a pdf file to ship back to your accountant.

That won't fix your scanner problem- but the document would have a uniform appearance.

Here's the link for pdfCREATOR---- very easy to use (it becomes a "printer" choice-- instead of "printing" to your default printer- choose pdfCREATOR- the document is saved as a .pdf file).
http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks all for the replies.

letchworth, that is along the lines of what I've decided to do.....sign the IRS pdf form, and then scan it back into Adobe and save it as .pdf. It works and it's simple.

I'd still like to be able to ultimately do it with the paste, just in case I find myself with no scanner available  I like to have multiple back up plans


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

This is beyond rigged, but I just copied a sig into a Word doc and positioned it where the signature would go on the pdf. Then I saved the Word doc as pdf and went into the original pdf and set the signature doc as a background for that one page. It's not elegant, but it appears to work.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

WendyM's suggestion just gave me another idea for a possible solution; change the stacking order.

Paste the signature graphic as you had tried before into the PDF that needs the signature. Position the graphic away from the signature line.
Cut whatever block of text contains the underline and past it back. This should move it to the top of the stacking order.
Now, when you reposition the signature graphic block, it should appear under the line.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

WendyM said:


> This is beyond rigged, but I just copied a sig into a Word doc and positioned it where the signature would go on the pdf. Then I saved the Word doc as pdf and went into the original pdf and set the signature doc as a background for that one page. It's not elegant, but it appears to work.


Wendy, it's ok to talk to me like a 3 year old here  I ultimately changed one page to a .jpg file and got the signature pasted in it that way, but with the same issue as I outlined above. I don't even see where I can paste into a .pdf form using Acrobat  Let alone whatever you are talking about on the background


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

cwwozniak said:


> WendyM's suggestion just gave me another idea for a possible solution; change the stacking order.
> 
> Paste the signature graphic as you had tried before into the PDF that needs the signature. Position the graphic away from the signature line.
> Cut whatever block of text contains the underline and past it back. This should move it to the top of the stacking order.
> Now, when you reposition the signature graphic block, it should appear under the line.


  And I don't even know where to begin on that one  

You can download a form from the IRS website and fill it in and save it as a .pdf so you can visually see what I'm working with


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Wendy, it's ok to talk to me like a 3 year old here  I ultimately changed one page to a .jpg file and got the signature pasted in it that way, but with the same issue as I outlined above. I don't even see where I can paste into a .pdf form using Acrobat  Let alone whatever you are talking about on the background


 I started to type out these step by step instructions and then actually tried it and realized that it didn't work.  It's bizarre. I can put the signature over text with no problem and I can read the text underneath it. But when I put the signature on the signature line, it disappears. Hmmmm. Still trying ...


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Ah ha! Check me out! Instructions to follow, provided this looks right ...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I checked it out, I see no signature 

It wouldn't open in IE 7, so I had to use FF, not sure it that would be an issue......


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Grrrrr. I was afraid you were going to say that.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Candy, if you hold down Alt+Shift+Control+Y (yes, that's really what I said  ) do you see it then?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

YES! I see it then, but...........................



When I print it out, it's blank 

But, it looks like we're making progress


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

When you print it out, go to the Advanced settings and choose Output. Check the box for "Simulate Overprinting". (Assuming you have all the same options as I do). Now, keep in mind, this is a rigged way of doing it, a rigged way of viewing it, and a rigged way of printing it. But other than that, it works perfectly, right?  Maybe Chuck can explain his way. I get what he's saying, but I can't figure out how to do it!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It works..........but, like you said, by the time I need to remember how to use that


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, no kidding. But hey, you just said you wanted it to work. You should've specified that you didn't want it to take 87 steps and an hour to do!


----------



## glo (Jul 2, 2002)

Candy -
I can save a copy of the 1040EZ which Wendy uses as a sample, as a pdf on my desktop, open it with Acrobat 5 (which is the outdated version I have) and use the pencil tool on the toolbar to write my name on the signature line, but I'm guessing the shaky kindergarten scrawl I get might not qualify as a valid signature. Just thought I'd throw it out there for what it's worth. Maybe your mouse skills far outweigh mine. Don't know if this fits the legal requirements or not.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh man, I just got what Chuck meant and he's positively brilliant. Ok, here's the deal. Let's say you have your signature in a Word file or something, right? Print that file to pdf. Then from the sig pdf, use the TouchUp Object tool to copy the signature object. Go to your IRS form and paste your sig anywhere on the form (NOT on the signature line). Use the TouchUp Object Tool to select the signature line (it extends all the way across the form). Control+X to cut and then Control+V to paste it back exactly where it was. Then drag your signature on top of it. Voila!


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

D'oh! I just realized you have to do the same thing with the block of text UNDER the signature line - at least if you write big loopy y's like I do. Same concept as cutting and pasting the line though.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

WendyM said:


> Yeah, no kidding. But hey, you just said you wanted it to work. You should've specified that you didn't want it to take 87 steps and an hour to do!


Was that only 87 steps and an hour? 



I DO APPRECIATE your help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

glo said:


> Candy -
> I can save a copy of the 1040EZ which Wendy uses as a sample, as a pdf on my desktop, open it with Acrobat 5 (which is the outdated version I have) and use the pencil tool on the toolbar to write my name on the signature line, but I'm guessing the shaky kindergarten scrawl I get might not qualify as a valid signature. Just thought I'd throw it out there for what it's worth. Maybe your mouse skills far outweigh mine. Don't know if this fits the legal requirements or not.


Yeah, I'm sure the government has my signature on file


----------



## Lochworks (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey, I just did what Boingo suggested in Reply#2 for a client and it was pretty damn easy. It just seems hard. Granted, I have Photoshop but it was, really, pretty easy. Took my about 10 minutes from beginning to end. The signature ends up being set up as a "Stamp" in Acrobat. Once you apply it to the document, you can move it around and resize it till your heart's content.

Once you've Photoshopped the signature, here are the steps to apply it as a Stamp.


1. Open up Acrobat and click on "Tools - Commenting - Stamp Tool - Create Custom Stamp"

2. Choose "Select - Browse - Your scanned file". Choose "YourScannedFile.pdf" Click "OK"

3. Under "Category" type "Signature" Name it "YourName" Click "OK"

4. Click on "Tools - Commenting - Stamp Tool - Signature - YourName" you should see your signature there.

5. Test it out by opening a PDF document - maybe that one that required a signature on it.

6. Go to: "Tools - Commenting - Stamp Tool - Signature - YourName" 

7. Once the signature is on the page, you can change the size of it by dragging the corners.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I found that stamp tool by accident earlier  And have already done half of that, I couldn't figure out how to finish it 


Let me test that and get back to you   We may be getting hot


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No go....it still pastes overtop of the line, and/or typed print


----------



## Lochworks (Mar 31, 2006)

AcaCandy, when you Photoshopped it, did you use the Magic Eraser to make the background transparent? It worked perfect for me.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I tried to use magic eraser yesterday and the whole page ended up with grey and white squares 

I'm obviously doing something wrong  

Have I mentioned that software isn't my strongest point


----------



## Lochworks (Mar 31, 2006)

Grey and white squares means that it's transparent. Try zooming up your signature to about 400% and use the brush tool to go over your signature so that the lines are really sharp. The Magic Eraser should work fine after that and leave only your signature with no background (ie; grey and white squares) From there, follow the directions. If push comes to shove, I could be talked into Photoshopping your signature for you. Just let me know.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I'm going to have to play more later, but a quick question, do I WANT TO SEE the grey and white squares after I'm done with the brush tool? I guess the brush tool would work better with a real mouse rather than using my touch pad screen on the laptop 

I do appreciate your help as well, and I just may have to take you up on your generous offer


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Getting closer, I'm probably missing some small detail, I didn't erase the area inside the y, not sure how close I'm going to be able to get there.

Also, when I paste it, I can move it around a bit, but getting it to zero in on the signature line is being difficult  Oh, and I have no corners to size it 

I'm hopeless


----------



## Lochworks (Mar 31, 2006)

You're not hopeless!!! I used Acrobat 6.0 and was able to resize the "Stamp" just by dragging the corners. I also had no problem moving it around to get it in just the right spot. Are you using 6.0?

As far as Photoshopping it, just zoom in even closer and apply the Magic Eraser inside the Y area.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

LOL 

I'm using 6 as well. And I think I just figured out why I couldn't move it around, I saved the WHOLE PAGE with my signature on it  so, it was so large that I couldn't see the drag thingy 

I'll toy more with it. I'm glad my deadline pressure is off otherwise I'd be in tears


----------



## Lochworks (Mar 31, 2006)

Ooops....yeah, you definitely want to crop around your signature.

NO CRYING ALLOWED!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Now you tell me   I TOLD you I needed 3 year old instructions 


Oh, and aren't 3 year olds allowed to cry?  Or shall I throw a temper tantrum


----------

